# while performing the EHLO handshake



## wasdim (12. Nov. 2015)

Nochmals Hallo liebes Forum
The Perfect Server - Ubuntu 14.04 (Apache2, PHP, MySQL, PureFTPD, BIND, Dovecot, ISPConfig 3)
Bekomme seit kurzem folgende Meldungen im Log vom ISPConfig 3.0.5.4p8.
Habe schon mit Google gesucht und gesucht und komme nicht auf die Lösung wo der fehler ist ob bei mir oder beim Empfänger.
*Mail Queue*
1038E1941371 1834 Thu Nov 12 08:03:39 mbeltrando@tankmaterial.ch
(lost connection with mx.ridart.it[62.149.128.154] while performing the EHLO handshake)
dmeneghini@ridart.it

Nov 12 16:42:45 server1 postfix/smtp[19993]: AEC0E1941E99: to=<dmeneghini@ridart.it>, relay=mx.ridart.it[62.149.128.151]:25, delay=4545, delays=4538/0.03/7.2/0, dsn=4.4.2, status=deferred (lost connection with mx.ridart.it[62.149.128.151] while performing the EHLO handshake)

208081941E7A 5161 Thu Nov 12 11:08:44 narca@xiweb.ch
(lost connection with in.widestore.net[62.149.157.166] while performing the EHLO handshake)
loris.drigo@sigecservice.com


----------



## Till (13. Nov. 2015)

Das bedeutet dass der Server mx.ridart.it die Verbindung zu Deinem Server abrupt unterbrochen hat. Schau mal ob Deine Server IP auf irgendwelchen Blacklists steht.


----------



## wasdim (13. Nov. 2015)

Hallo Till
Danke für deine Antwort. Nein die IP Adresse ist auf keiner Blacklists.
MX ist auch OK
http://www.dnsinspect.com/xiweb.ch/1447410254
Gruss Michi


----------



## Till (13. Nov. 2015)

Tritt das nur bei dem einen empfänger server auf?


----------



## wasdim (13. Nov. 2015)

Nein soweit ich das sehe bei zweien.
1. ridart.it IP Adresse 62.149.128.151
2. sigecservice.com IP Adresse 62.149.157.166
Was noch war hatte noch Probleme mit gmx aber bis jetzt keine Negative Informationen was das angeht. (Problem mit DNS mx Eintrag hab aber dann ein TXT Eintrag Vorgenommen seit dem ist es anscheinend OK)
Gruss Michi


----------



## wasdim (16. Nov. 2015)

Hat jemand noch einen Tipp oder Idee?
Wäre sehr dankbar.


----------



## wasdim (16. Jan. 2016)

Nochmals Hallo Zusammen
Mein Problem ist immer noch vorhanden. Ich benötige hilfe.
The mail system

<d.xxxx@xxx-magdeburg.de>: lost connection with
  mailcleaner.itcon.info[xx.xx.xx.xxx] while performing the EHLO handshake

Ich suche mich schon fast zu TODE für eine Lösung.
Wäre SUPER NETT und LIEB wenn mir da einer die hand bieten würde.
Besser noch wenn jemand auf meinen server einen blick werfen könnte. Danke Vorab


----------



## nowayback (16. Jan. 2016)

schau mal nach ob dein hostname irgendwas sinnvolles ist, z.b. server.domain.endung oder ob das irgendwas wie sdafdas324234.clients.domain.endung ist. (cat /etc/hostname)

das sehen einige mailserver nämlich nicht gerne.

als 2. muss in der main.cf unter myhostname der gleiche name stehen.

solltest du außerdem einen eintrag in der main.cf haben der smtp_helo_name heißt, dann sollte der den gleichen namen haben wie der hostname

als letztes ist noch der reverse dns eintrag zu prüfen. der muss genauso wie der hostname für die lauten. 

wenn das alles erledigt ist, sollte es von deiner seite aus kein problem geben. 

grüße
nwb


----------



## wasdim (16. Jan. 2016)

Hallo und Danke für deine schnelle antwort
/etc/hostname
server1.xiweb.ch

main.cf
# See /usr/share/postfix/main.cf.dist for a commented, more complete version
# Debian specific:  Specifying a file name will cause the first
# line of that file to be used as the name.  The Debian default
# is /etc/mailname.
#myorigin = /etc/mailname

smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name (Ubuntu)
biff = no

# appending .domain is the MUA's job.
append_dot_mydomain = no

# Uncomment the next line to generate "delayed mail" warnings
#delay_warning_time = 4h

readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix

# TLS parameters
smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/smtpd.cert
smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/smtpd.key
smtpd_use_tls = yes
smtpd_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtpd_scache
smtp_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtp_scache

# See /usr/share/doc/postfix/TLS_README.gz in the postfix-doc package for
# information on enabling SSL in the smtp client.

smtpd_relay_restrictions = permit_mynetworks permit_sasl_authenticated defer_un$
myhostname = mail.xiweb.ch
alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases, hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/aliases
alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases, hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/aliases
myorigin = /etc/mailname
mydestination = mail.xiweb.ch
relayhost =
mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8 [::1]/128
mailbox_size_limit = 0
recipient_delimiter = +
inet_interfaces = all
html_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix/html
virtual_alias_domains =
virtual_alias_maps = hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/virtual-mailman, proxy:mysql:/e$
virtual_mailbox_domains = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf
virtual_mailbox_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_mailboxes.cf
virtual_mailbox_base = /var/vmail
virtual_uid_maps = static:5000
virtual_gid_maps = static:5000
inet_protocols = all
  [ Zeile 1/83 (1%), Spalte 1/77 (1%), Zeichen 0/3986 (0%) ]
^G Hilfe  ^O Speichern ^R Datei öffn^Y Seite zurü^K Ausschneid^C Textmarke
^X Beenden  ^J Ausrichten^W Wo ist  ^V Seite vor ^U Ausschn. r^T Rechtschr.

so hier mal die beiden angaben
Gruss und danke vorab


----------



## nowayback (16. Jan. 2016)

Bitte benutze zukünftig die Code Tags, dann liest es sich einfach.

Dein Problem liegt warscheinlich an dem was ich oben schrieb:

```
/etc/hostname
server1.xiweb.ch
```


```
myhostname = mail.xiweb.ch
```
Die beiden müssen gleich sein. also entweder server1 oder mail.

außerdem hast du auch einen abweichenden eintrag:

```
mydestination = mail.xiweb.ch
```
einfach dafür sorgen das überall das gleiche steht ;-)

Grüße
nwb


----------



## wasdim (16. Jan. 2016)

hallo und danke für deine hilfe.
an welcher stelle in der main.cf setze ich das ein ? smtp helo name da es nicht vorhanden ist.
das mit dem code entschuldige.
gruss michi
PS: soeben in der ISPConfig 3.0.5.4p8 Log 
Jan 16 17:28:37 server1 postfix/smtp[2497]: 302E71941DE4: to=<frederic.andres@ulrichimboden.ch>, relay=alpha3.officeco.ch[194.209.35.21]:25, delay=185663, delays=185661/0.61/0.8/0, dsn=4.4.2, status=deferred (lost connection with alpha3.officeco.ch[194.209.35.21] while performing the EHLO handshake)


----------



## nowayback (16. Jan. 2016)

du hast in der mail.cf folgenden eintrag:

```
myhostname = mail.xiweb.ch
```
den änderst du in:

```
myhostname = server1.xiweb.ch
```
außerdem hast du in der main.cf folgenden eintrag:

```
mydestination = mail.xiweb.ch
```
den änderst du in:

```
mydestination = server1.xiweb.ch
```
desweiteren zeigt dein reverse dns eintrag dann noch auf den falschen hostname. das heißt, den musst du bei deinem provider auch noch ändern in server1.xiweb.ch

danach postfix neu starten und dann sollte alles laufen


----------



## wasdim (16. Jan. 2016)

reverse dns eintrag ist auf mail.xiweb.ch
Das momentane ergebnis
http://www.dnsinspect.com/xiweb.ch/1452962433


----------



## nowayback (16. Jan. 2016)

Zitat von wasdim:


> reverse dns eintrag ist auf mail.xiweb.ch


ich weiß, deshalb hab ich geschrieben, dass du das ändern sollst in server1.xiweb.ch


----------



## wasdim (16. Jan. 2016)

ok könnte ich das auch anders lösen?


----------



## nowayback (16. Jan. 2016)

Zitat von wasdim:


> ok könnte ich das auch anders lösen?


ja,

ändere den hostname in mail.xiweb.ch

dann kontrolliere ob in der main.cf noch

```
myhostname = mail.xiweb.ch
mydestination = mail.xiweb.ch
```
steht. wenn du das schon geändert haben solltest, dann musst du es zurück ändern sodass die einträge so aussehen.

danach sollte also an allen 4 positionen (hostname (/etc/hostname/), myhostname (/etc/postfix/main.cf), mydestination (/etc/postfix/main.cf), reversedns (dein provider)) als eintrag mail.xiweb.ch stehen


----------



## robotto7831a (16. Jan. 2016)

Und folgendes nicht vergessen.

```
/etc/init.d/hostname.sh start
/etc/init.d/postfix restart
```


----------



## wasdim (16. Jan. 2016)

habe ich nun auch so angepasst.
kann ich nun auch noch das in der main.cf smtp helo name setzen. an welcher stelle kommt das nun hin? 
smtp_helo_name = mail.xiweb.ch


----------



## nowayback (16. Jan. 2016)

Zitat von wasdim:


> habe ich nun auch so angepasst.
> kann ich nun auch noch das in der main.cf smtp helo name setzen. an welcher stelle kommt das nun hin?
> smtp_helo_name = mail.xiweb.ch


kannst du, brauchst du aber nicht zwingend. daher würde ich das erstmal lassen


----------



## wasdim (16. Jan. 2016)

ja wieso wird dann die mail vom empfänger vom server abgelehnt?
Jan 16 19:03:16 mail postfix/smtp[3030]: E011E1941E85: to=<frederic.andres@ulrichimboden.ch>, relay=alpha3.officeco.ch[194.209.35.21]:25, delay=209919, delays=209918/0.03/0.85/0, dsn=4.4.2, status=deferred (lost connection with alpha3.officeco.ch[194.209.35.21] while performing the EHLO handshake)


----------



## nowayback (16. Jan. 2016)

ich habe alles was ich von hier aus checken kann bei dir geprüft und konnte nun keine fehler mehr feststellen. dein server antwortet korrekt auch mit dem korrekten namen, dns und ptr eintrag stimmen, a record ist auch vorhanden. alles im lot also.

einfach nochmal in 24 stunden testen. bis dahin dürfte das auch der andere mailserver gemerkt haben


----------



## wasdim (16. Jan. 2016)

Danke dir sehr.
falls es nicht geht in 24 std. melde ich mich wieder.
Gruss Michi


----------



## wasdim (17. Jan. 2016)

guten morgen status meldung
das problem ist immer noch vorhanden
Jan 17 09:43:19 mail postfix/qmgr[2377]: 39838194207F: from=<mbeltxxxxx@tankmaterial.ch>, size=4496, nrcpt=2 (queue active)
Jan 17 09:43:20 mail postfix/smtp[4335]: 39838194207F: to=<frederic.andres@ulrichimboden.ch>, relay=alpha3.officeco.ch[194.209.35.21]:25, delay=244055, delays=244054/0.01/0.87/0, dsn=4.4.2, status=deferred (lost connection with alpha3.officeco.ch[194.209.35.21] while performing the EHLO handshake)
Jan 17 09:43:20 mail postfix/smtp[4335]: 39838194207F: to=<werkhof@ulrichimboden.ch>, relay=alpha3.officeco.ch[194.209.35.21]:25, delay=244055, delays=244054/0.01/0.87/0, dsn=4.4.2, status=deferred (lost connection with alpha3.officeco.ch[194.209.35.21] while performing the EHLO handshake)
2 Report auswertungen:
mail greeting meldung (OK. No differences between mail server host names and greeting host name. )
http://www.dnsinspect.com/xiweb.ch/1453015860
was mich da bei diesem Report stört ist die mail greeting meldung  (reverse DNS checks may be wrong)
http://www.dnsinspect.com/tankmaterial.ch/1453021902

```
Jan 17 17:45:05 mail postfix/qmgr[2377]: 48E771940681: from=<mbeltrando@tankmaterial.ch>, size=49444, nrcpt=2 (queue active)
Jan 17 17:45:05 mail postfix/submission/smtpd[18227]: disconnect from 77-58-200-76.dclient.hispeed.ch[77.58.200.76]
Jan 17 17:45:06 mail postfix/smtpd[18172]: connect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Jan 17 17:45:06 mail postfix/smtpd[18172]: 1D38D19407A3: client=localhost[127.0.0.1]
Jan 17 17:45:06 mail postfix/cleanup[18155]: 1D38D19407A3: message-id=<569BC504.2060705@tankmaterial.ch>
Jan 17 17:45:06 mail postfix/smtpd[18172]: disconnect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Jan 17 17:45:06 mail postfix/qmgr[2377]: 1D38D19407A3: from=<mbeltrando@tankmaterial.ch>, size=49831, nrcpt=2 (queue active)
Jan 17 17:45:06 mail amavis[8414]: (08414-13) Passed CLEAN {RelayedOpenRelay}, [77.58.200.76]:60241 [77.58.200.76] <mbeltrando@tankmaterial.ch> -> <d.grimm@mia-magdeburg.de>,<info@mia-magdeburg.de>, Queue-ID: 48E771940681, Message-ID: <569BC504.2060705@tankmaterial.ch>, mail_id: nkrG2yE-dxvJ, Hits: -0.273, size: 49442, queued_as: 1D38D19407A3, 559 ms
Jan 17 17:45:06 mail postfix/smtp[18169]: 48E771940681: to=<d.grimm@mia-magdeburg.de>, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024, delay=1, delays=0.47/0/0/0.56, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (250 2.0.0 from MTA(smtp:[127.0.0.1]:10025): 250 2.0.0 Ok: queued as 1D38D19407A3)
Jan 17 17:45:06 mail postfix/smtp[18169]: 48E771940681: to=<info@mia-magdeburg.de>, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024, delay=1, delays=0.47/0/0/0.56, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (250 2.0.0 from MTA(smtp:[127.0.0.1]:10025): 250 2.0.0 Ok: queued as 1D38D19407A3)
Jan 17 17:45:06 mail postfix/qmgr[2377]: 48E771940681: removed
Jan 17 17:45:07 mail postfix/smtp[18231]: 1D38D19407A3: to=<d.grimm@mia-magdeburg.de>, relay=mailcleaner.itcon.info[78.47.67.246]:25, delay=1, delays=0.06/0.01/0.96/0, dsn=4.4.2, status=deferred (lost connection with mailcleaner.itcon.info[78.47.67.246] while performing the EHLO handshake)
Jan 17 17:45:07 mail postfix/smtp[18231]: 1D38D19407A3: to=<info@mia-magdeburg.de>, relay=mailcleaner.itcon.info[78.47.67.246]:25, delay=1, delays=0.06/0.01/0.96/0, dsn=4.4.2, status=deferred (lost connection with mailcleaner.itcon.info[78.47.67.246] while performing the EHLO handshake)
```


----------



## nowayback (17. Jan. 2016)

Moin...

ulrichimboden.ch hat als mx eintrag alpha3.officeco.ch und der mailserver antwortet auch korrekt.

tankmaterial.ch hat als mx eintrag mail.tankmaterial.ch der auf ip 212.147.16.39 zeigt.
212.147.16.39 antwortet jedoch mit mail.xiweb.ch. -> d.h. der mx eintrag für tankmaterial.ch müsste mail.xiweb.ch lauten

Grüße
nwb


----------



## wasdim (18. Jan. 2016)

guten morgen und noch danke für die antwort.
habe das gestern noch angepasst aber wie es ausschaut habe ich immer noch keinen erfolg.

```
Jan 18 09:33:31 mail dovecot: imap-login: Aborted login (auth failed, 1 attempts in 2 secs): user=<web222p1>, method=PLAIN, rip=178.197.235.222, lip=192.168.21.11, session=<upx9m5cpogCyxeve>
Jan 18 09:34:33 mail postfix/qmgr[2400]: E011E1941E85: from=<mbeltrando@tankmaterial.ch>, size=4662, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Jan 18 09:34:38 mail postfix/smtp[14469]: E011E1941E85: to=<frederic.andres@ulrichimboden.ch>, relay=alpha3.officeco.ch[194.209.35.21]:25, delay=348601, delays=348596/0.01/5.2/0, dsn=4.4.2, status=deferred (lost connection with alpha3.officeco.ch[194.209.35.21] while performing the EHLO handshake)
Jan 18 09:34:46 mail dovecot: pop3(mbeltrando@tankmaterial.ch): Disconnected: Logged out top=0/0, retr=2/9848026, del=2/2, size=9847989
```
habe nun versucht mit meiner adresse ein mail zu senden an eine die hier nicht geht aber ohne erfolg

```
Jan 18 14:34:29 mail postfix/submission/smtpd[3614]: connect from unknown[192.168.1.12]
Jan 18 14:34:29 mail postfix/submission/smtpd[3614]: 534D619407A3: client=unknown[192.168.1.12], sasl_method=LOGIN, sasl_username=infos@xiweb.ch
Jan 18 14:34:29 mail postfix/cleanup[3618]: 534D619407A3: message-id=<002b01d151f4$f4965ce0$ddc316a0$@xiweb.ch>
Jan 18 14:34:29 mail postfix/qmgr[2386]: 534D619407A3: from=<infos@xiweb.ch>, size=4039, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Jan 18 14:34:29 mail postfix/smtpd[3622]: connect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Jan 18 14:34:29 mail postfix/smtpd[3622]: DFD151941B39: client=localhost[127.0.0.1]
Jan 18 14:34:29 mail postfix/cleanup[3618]: DFD151941B39: message-id=<002b01d151f4$f4965ce0$ddc316a0$@xiweb.ch>
Jan 18 14:34:29 mail postfix/smtpd[3622]: disconnect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Jan 18 14:34:29 mail postfix/qmgr[2386]: DFD151941B39: from=<infos@xiweb.ch>, size=4501, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Jan 18 14:34:29 mail amavis[1310]: (01310-04) Passed CLEAN {RelayedOutbound}, LOCAL [192.168.1.12]:62404 [192.168.1.12] <infos@xiweb.ch> -> <frederic.andres@ulrichimboden.ch>, Queue-ID: 534D619407A3, Message-ID: <002b01d151f4$f4965ce0$ddc316a0$@xiweb.ch>, mail_id: M-lEtZpqJX-2, Hits: -0.263, size: 4039, queued_as: DFD151941B39, 529 ms
Jan 18 14:34:29 mail postfix/smtp[3619]: 534D619407A3: to=<frederic.andres@ulrichimboden.ch>, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024, delay=0.71, delays=0.17/0.01/0/0.53, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (250 2.0.0 from MTA(smtp:[127.0.0.1]:10025): 250 2.0.0 Ok: queued as DFD151941B39)
Jan 18 14:34:29 mail postfix/qmgr[2386]: 534D619407A3: removed
Jan 18 14:34:31 mail postfix/submission/smtpd[3614]: disconnect from unknown[192.168.1.12]
Jan 18 14:34:32 mail postfix/smtp[3623]: DFD151941B39: to=<frederic.andres@ulrichimboden.ch>, relay=alpha3.officeco.ch[194.209.35.21]:25, delay=2.7, delays=0.04/0/2.7/0, dsn=4.4.2, status=deferred (lost connection with alpha3.officeco.ch[194.209.35.21] while performing the EHLO handshake)
```
langsam glaube ich das ich spinnnnne
es kann ja nicht sein das es zu 97% geht

könnte es sein das der host name der jetzt noch server1.xiweb.ch heisst auf mail.xiweb.ch zu ändern?


----------



## florian030 (18. Jan. 2016)

Schon ma drüber nachgedacht, dass die Gegenseite das Problem ist?


----------



## wasdim (18. Jan. 2016)

hallo und danke für deine antwort oder anregung.
ja habe ich aber wenn es 2 respektiv 6 domains sind bezweifle ich das.


----------



## florian030 (19. Jan. 2016)

Und ein Problem mit der Firewall (nicht zwingend mit Deiner) kannst Du ausschliessen. Kommst Du mit telnet auf dem enternten Server weiter?


```
echo 0 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_window_scaling
sysctl -p
```
wäre evtl. auch einen Versuch wert.


----------



## wasdim (19. Jan. 2016)

hallo und danke für diesen interessanten aspekt.
ich möchte das in meiner /etc/sysctl.conf Eintragen. 
Habe mir die /sysctl.conf angeschaut aber nirgens den eintrag gefunden und es ist alles auskommentiert.
hier zu gleich eine frage ich sehe in dieser conf den eintrag kernel.domainname = example.com könnte ich da auch gleich mail.xiweb.ch eintragen? 
hast du mir da vielleicht eine vorlage? das wäre super.
gruss michi danke vorabe für die hilfe


----------



## florian030 (19. Jan. 2016)

net.ipv4.tcp_window_scaling=0 - falls Du das dauerhaft nutzen willst


----------



## wasdim (19. Jan. 2016)

ja ich möchte es dauerhaft nutzen.
spielt das eine rolle wo ich das da einfüge?

Nachtrag von Heute:

```
Jan 20 10:21:52 mail postfix/qmgr[2430]: 342901941497: from=<mbeltrando@tankmaterial.ch>, size=28956, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Jan 20 10:21:53 mail postfix/smtp[8136]: 342901941497: lost connection with mx.tellarini.com[62.149.128.157] while performing the EHLO handshake
Jan 20 10:21:53 mail postfix/smtp[8136]: 342901941497: lost connection with mx.tellarini.com[62.149.128.74] while performing the EHLO handshake
Jan 20 10:21:54 mail postfix/smtp[8136]: 342901941497: lost connection with mx.tellarini.com[62.149.128.160] while performing the EHLO handshake
Jan 20 10:21:55 mail postfix/smtp[8136]: 342901941497: lost connection with mx.tellarini.com[62.149.128.72] while performing the EHLO handshake
Jan 20 10:21:56 mail postfix/smtp[8136]: 342901941497: to=<roberto@tellarini.com>, relay=mx.tellarini.com[62.149.128.163]:25, delay=71694, delays=71690/0.01/4.1/0, dsn=4.4.2, status=deferred (lost connection with mx.tellarini.com[62.149.128.163] while performing the EHLO handshake)
```


----------



## wasdim (20. Jan. 2016)

hallo zusammen es zeigt sich das es nun immer mehr werden. da ist was am argen.
wäre supppppper net wenn ich da hilfe bekomme.


----------



## robotto7831a (20. Jan. 2016)

Probiere mal den Server der die Mails ablehnt manuell eine Mail zu senden.

https://www.thomas-krenn.com/de/wiki/TCP_Port_25_(smtp)_Zugriff_mit_telnet_überprüfen


----------



## wasdim (21. Jan. 2016)

entschuldige das ich erst jetzt antworte
habe das nun mit telnet gemacht und mit erfolg. habe auch per gmail eine nachricht zustellen können.


```
root@mail:~# nano /etc/hosts
  GNU nano 2.2.6             Datei: /etc/hosts
127.0.0.1       localhost
192.xxx.xxx.xxx   server1.xiweb.ch        server1
# The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
::1     localhost ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
fe00::0 ip6-localnet
ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix
ff02::1 ip6-allnodes
ff02::2 ip6-allrouters
root@mail:~# nano /etc/hostsname
mail.xiweb.ch
root@mail:~# nano /etc/mailname
mail.xiweb.ch
GNU nano 2.2.6          Datei: /etc/postfix/main.cf
# See /usr/share/postfix/main.cf.dist for a commented, more complete version
# Debian specific:  Specifying a file name will cause the first
# line of that file to be used as the name.  The Debian default
# is /etc/mailname.
#myorigin = /etc/mailname

smtp_helo_name = mail.xiweb.ch
smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name (Ubuntu)
biff = no

# appending .domain is the MUA's job.
append_dot_mydomain = no

# Uncomment the next line to generate "delayed mail" warnings
#delay_warning_time = 4h

readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix

# TLS parameters
smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/smtpd.cert
smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/smtpd.key
smtpd_use_tls = yes
smtpd_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtpd_scache
smtp_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtp_scache

# See /usr/share/doc/postfix/TLS_README.gz in the postfix-doc package for
# information on enabling SSL in the smtp client.

smtpd_relay_restrictions = permit_mynetworks permit_sasl_authenticated defer_un$
myhostname = mail.xiweb.ch
alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases, hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/aliases
alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases, hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/aliases
myorigin = /etc/mailname
mydestination = mail.xiweb.ch
relayhost =
mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8 [::1]/128
mailbox_size_limit = 0
recipient_delimiter = +
inet_interfaces = all
html_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix/html
virtual_alias_domains =
virtual_alias_maps = hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/virtual-mailman, proxy:mysql:/e$
virtual_mailbox_domains = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf
virtual_mailbox_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_mailboxes.cf
virtual_mailbox_base = /var/vmail
virtual_uid_maps = static:5000
virtual_gid_maps = static:5000
inet_protocols = all
smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes
broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes
smtpd_sasl_authenticated_header = yes
smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_mynetworks, permit_sasl_authenticated, re$
smtpd_tls_security_level = may
transport_maps = hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/transport-mailman, proxy:mysql:/etc$
relay_domains = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf
relay_recipient_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relayrecipientmaps.cf
proxy_read_maps = $local_recipient_maps $mydestination $virtual_alias_maps $vir$
smtpd_sender_restrictions = reject_rbl_client sbl-xbl.spamhaus.org, reject_rbl_$
smtpd_client_restrictions = check_client_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtua$
smtpd_client_message_rate_limit = 100
maildrop_destination_concurrency_limit = 1
maildrop_destination_recipient_limit = 1
virtual_transport = dovecot
header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/header_checks
mime_header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/mime_header_checks
nested_header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/nested_header_checks
body_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/body_checks
owner_request_special = no
smtp_tls_security_level = may
smtpd_tls_mandatory_protocols = !SSLv2, !SSLv3
smtpd_tls_protocols = !SSLv2,!SSLv3
smtp_tls_protocols = !SSLv2,!SSLv3
dovecot_destination_recipient_limit = 1
smtpd_sasl_type = dovecot

^G Hilfe     ^O Speichern ^R Datei öffn^Y Seite zurü^K Ausschneid^C Textmarke
^X Beenden   ^J Ausrichten^W Wo ist    ^V Seite vor ^U Ausschn. r^T Rechtschr.






  GNU nano 2.2.6          Datei: /etc/postfix/main.cf

smtpd_sasl_authenticated_header = yes
smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_mynetworks, permit_sasl_authenticated, re$
smtpd_tls_security_level = may
transport_maps = hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/transport-mailman, proxy:mysql:/etc$
relay_domains = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf
relay_recipient_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relayrecipientmaps.cf
proxy_read_maps = $local_recipient_maps $mydestination $virtual_alias_maps $vir$
smtpd_sender_restrictions = reject_rbl_client sbl-xbl.spamhaus.org, reject_rbl_$
smtpd_client_restrictions = check_client_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtua$
smtpd_client_message_rate_limit = 100
maildrop_destination_concurrency_limit = 1
maildrop_destination_recipient_limit = 1
virtual_transport = dovecot
header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/header_checks
mime_header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/mime_header_checks
nested_header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/nested_header_checks
body_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/body_checks
owner_request_special = no
smtp_tls_security_level = may
smtpd_tls_mandatory_protocols = !SSLv2, !SSLv3
smtpd_tls_protocols = !SSLv2,!SSLv3
smtp_tls_protocols = !SSLv2,!SSLv3
dovecot_destination_recipient_limit = 1
smtpd_sasl_type = dovecot
smtpd_sasl_path = private/auth
content_filter = smtp-amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024
receive_override_options = no_address_mappings
message_size_limit = 0

smtpd_tls_mandatory_exclude_ciphers = aNULL, eNULL, EXPORT, DES, RC4, MD5, PSK,$
smtpd_tls_dh1024_param_file = /etc/ssl/private/dhparams.pem




















^G Hilfe     ^O Speichern ^R Datei öffn^Y Seite zurü^K Ausschneid^C Textmarke
^X Beenden   ^J Ausrichten^W Wo ist    ^V Seite vor ^U Ausschn. r^T Rechtschr.

















           [ Zeile 1/10 (10%), Spalte 1/26 (3%), Zeichen 0/254 (0%) ]
^G Hilfe     ^O Speichern ^R Datei öffn^Y Seite zurü^K Ausschneid^C Textmarke
^X Beenden   ^J Ausrichten^W Wo ist    ^V Seite vor ^U Ausschn. r^T Rechtschr.
```


----------



## wasdim (22. Jan. 2016)

hallo liebe helfer
hab nun folgendes versucht und zwar den versand einer e-mail anstelle der @tellarini.com mit @mx.tellarini.com zu versenden.
anbei das log protokoll

```
Jan 22 09:16:10 mail postfix/qmgr[2500]: CEAD11941D30: from=<infos@xiweb.ch>, size=3988, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Jan 22 09:16:11 mail postfix/smtpd[7261]: connect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Jan 22 09:16:11 mail postfix/smtpd[7261]: 36AD61941CE8: client=localhost[127.0.0.1]
Jan 22 09:16:11 mail postfix/cleanup[7257]: 36AD61941CE8: message-id=<000901d154ed$26ef3bd0$74cdb370$@xiweb.ch>
Jan 22 09:16:11 mail postfix/smtpd[7261]: disconnect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Jan 22 09:16:11 mail postfix/qmgr[2500]: 36AD61941CE8: from=<infos@xiweb.ch>, size=4434, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Jan 22 09:16:11 mail amavis[1802]: (01802-20) Passed CLEAN {RelayedOutbound}, LOCAL [192.168.1.12]:50496 [192.168.1.12] <infos@xiweb.ch> -> <roberto@mx.tellarini.com>, Queue-ID: CEAD11941D30, Message-ID: <000901d154ed$26ef3bd0$74cdb370$@xiweb.ch>, mail_id: onuB9n4GjV0v, Hits: -0.263, size: 3988, queued_as: 36AD61941CE8, 355 ms
Jan 22 09:16:11 mail postfix/smtp[7258]: CEAD11941D30: to=<roberto@mx.tellarini.com>, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024, delay=0.74, delays=0.37/0.01/0/0.36, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (250 2.0.0 from MTA(smtp:[127.0.0.1]:10025): 250 2.0.0 Ok: queued as 36AD61941CE8)
Jan 22 09:16:11 mail postfix/qmgr[2500]: CEAD11941D30: removed
Jan 22 09:16:12 mail postfix/smtp[7262]: 36AD61941CE8: lost connection with mx.tellarini.com[62.149.128.166] while performing the EHLO handshake
Jan 22 09:16:12 mail postfix/smtp[7262]: 36AD61941CE8: lost connection with mx.tellarini.com[62.149.128.160] while performing the EHLO handshake
Jan 22 09:16:13 mail postfix/submission/smtpd[7255]: disconnect from unknown[192.168.1.12]
Jan 22 09:16:13 mail postfix/smtp[7262]: 36AD61941CE8: lost connection with mx.tellarini.com[62.149.128.157] while performing the EHLO handshake
Jan 22 09:16:14 mail postfix/smtp[7262]: 36AD61941CE8: lost connection with mx.tellarini.com[62.149.128.151] while performing the EHLO handshake
Jan 22 09:16:15 mail postfix/smtp[7262]: 36AD61941CE8: to=<roberto@mx.tellarini.com>, relay=mx.tellarini.com[62.149.128.154]:25, delay=4, delays=0.05/0.01/4/0, dsn=4.4.2, status=deferred (lost connection with mx.tellarini.com[62.149.128.154] while performing the EHLO handshake)
```
hire noch die den link von network tools:
http://mxtoolbox.com/SuperTool.aspx?action=mx:tellarini.com&run=toolpage#


----------



## florian030 (22. Jan. 2016)

Da passt so einiges nicht zusammen. mx.tellarini.com zeigt auf 8 ips. Der PTR für 62.149.128.72 ist bspw. nicht mx.tellarini.com.


----------



## wasdim (22. Jan. 2016)

ja da hast du wohl recht. 
aber wieso kann ich mit meinem gmail usw konto ihm mail zustellen und mit meinem server nicht. das ist doch hier die frage?
bei diesen auch nicht:
smtp.edupool.ch[212.59.148.89]  / @edupool.ch
mailcleaner.itcon.info[78.47.67.246] / @mia-magdeburg.de
ich verzweifle langsam. es bringt mich um den schlaf
gruss michi und danke für die hilfe die noch kommt


----------



## robotto7831a (22. Jan. 2016)

Sind die anderen Server von dir betreut oder sind es Fremdserver?


----------



## wasdim (22. Jan. 2016)

die im letzen beitrag von mir sind fremdeserver.
an denen wir keine mails zustellen können von unserm server.


----------



## robotto7831a (22. Jan. 2016)

Manuell über Telnet funktioniert es aber über Postfix nicht?


----------



## wasdim (22. Jan. 2016)

genau so ist es und das verschaft mir die probleme und verunsichert mich sehr.


----------



## wasdim (28. Jan. 2016)

hallo nochmals
entschuldigt die belästigung gibt es keine lösung oder ist alles ok auf meinem server?


----------

